# Single mother finding mortgage etc. hard going



## sarryan1 (27 Mar 2007)

*single mother money problems*

i have big money problems and dont know how to make ends meet.... im a single mother of one, who works fulltime . my gross wage is 35000 . but since i have taken on the mortgage repayements of which are 955.00 monthly and childing minding and all other bills are payed , i have no money left not even for food, just finding it hard but i have to put a roof over my childs head somewhere she knows as her home...... any advise


----------



## gipimann (27 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*

Contact your local MABS (money advice and budgeting service) for help and guidance.   There's a MABS office in Ennis and Shannon.
Check out their website too - www.mabs.ie 
If your net weekly income is less than €480, you might qualify for FIS (family income supplement) - you can get an application form from www.welfare.ie or a local social welfare office.


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*

Some of the Key Posts (esp. on budgeting) may be of use.

You should also ensure that you are claiming all your tax credits.  See this thread for more info.


----------



## nelly (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*

if finding food etc is a difficulty then i think you should consider giving St. V de Paul a call. You would be surprised at the people (working and showing all signs of being ok financially) who resort to them every once in a while. I would also call do a drastic Eddie Hobbs on the budget but I bet you are already doing that. With €35k, childcare and a mortgage i think you are brilliant to be doing this well. 
Mabs could also throw up a few good pointers so call into them.


----------



## Thirsty (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*

Check out www.welfare.ie - you may be entitled to Family Income Supplement and/or medical cards for yourself & your child - sorry just realised someone else already said that - but it's good advice so worth repeating ! 

Have you sought maintenance payments from your child's father? If this is an option for you have a look at www.solo.ie for a good spreadsheet on how to calculate maintenance.


----------



## gillarosa (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*

Would you have a 3rd bedroom in your home you could let? may not be an ideal solution but I know you would be limited in regard to time which would rule out a second job (even if you wanted it). As a previous poster advised maybe FIS would help, wishing you the best of luck with this.


----------



## shootingstar (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*

Hi sarryann

make sure u are on the A2 stamp at work. being a single parent entitles u to this... you`ll pay less tax.

what about an evening job one night a week? Would you have suitable babysitting to cover? just a suggestion. I know how you feel though.... mortgage / kids / bills - i think its safe to say most posters here will relate... not easy. good luck with it. xxx


----------



## Mel (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*



shootingstar said:


> Hi sarryann
> 
> make sure u are on the A2 stamp at work. being a single parent entitles u to this... you`ll pay less tax.


 
Only if you are actually in receipt of a social welfare payment as far as I remember. One job I had wanted evidence that I was entitled to that rate of PRSI.


----------



## Thirsty (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*

You may already be claiming it but in case you didn't know you are also entitled to additional tax credit as a lone parent see www.revenue.ie


----------



## Thrifty1 (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*

Hi, are you paying a lot in chilcare, i now its not an area you want to scrimp on but perhaps you have a relative, friend, neighbour who could mind her even 1 or 2 days a week , might free up some money.

I hope you find a solution i think its terrible that a woman earning a good wage should find herself in this situation in this day and age in Ireland.

Also what about maintanence from the father? Good luck.


----------



## shootingstar (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*



Mel said:


> Only if you are actually in receipt of a social welfare payment as far as I remember. One job I had wanted evidence that I was entitled to that rate of PRSI.



hiya mel.... i wasnt in receipt of benefits. i handed in a birth cert. . I also got tax back when i changed over. 

sarryan1 - log onto revenue.ie, im sure there`ll be something in there that might be of help... or mabs or citizens advise bureau? 

*ss*


----------



## gipimann (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*

You should apply for a Medical Card / GP visit card (same application form) - while your income is over the guidelines, they do take mortgage & childcare costs into account (as well as costs for travel to work) so you might qualify for either card.   If you qualify for the Medical card you don't have to pay the 2% health contribution from your wages.
Check out www.hse.ie which has an online calculator to check if you might qualify.


----------



## Welfarite (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*

SS, Mel is right! A2 applies to those who have a medical card and people in receipt of Widow's/Widower's Pension or One-Parent Family Payment.


----------



## shootingstar (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*



Welfarite said:


> SS, Mel is right! A2 applies to those who have a medical card and people in receipt of Widow's/Widower's Pension or One-Parent Family Payment.



Hi welfarite. I wasnt in receipt of one parent family. im working full time and my financial conroller told me i was entitled to this. She said give me a copy of my daughters birth cert for proof and 2 weeks later i was changed over to a2 stamp. Im still on it and i work full time??????? I even got tax back in my wages that week.


----------



## Welfarite (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*

Hmmmm, interesting that! Fair play to the FC, I say! When you say tax back, do you mean the 2% difference in the PRSI you paid or was it due to getting extra tax allowance for being a lone parent?


----------



## shootingstar (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*



Welfarite said:


> Hmmmm, interesting that! Fair play to the FC, I say! When you say tax back, do you mean the 2% difference in the PRSI you paid or was it due to getting extra tax allowance for being a lone parent?



i have no idea. the FC that i worked for in that job was great. When i moved to this job i informed payroll admins that i was on a2 and they didnt ask any Q`s they put it in and im still no it. 

now in saying that  (i dont want to go into too much detail) i do have medical card but thats because i have a disability from birth. would that have anything to do with it? 

Sorry sarryan1 - i know were getting off the topic of your thread a bit. x


----------



## AKA (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: single mother money problems*



sarryan1 said:


> i have big money problems and dont know how to make ends meet.... im a single mother of one, who works fulltime . my gross wage is 35000 . but since i have taken on the mortgage repayements of which are 955.00 monthly and childing minding and all other bills are payed , i have no money left not even for food, just finding it hard but i have to put a roof over my childs head somewhere she knows as her home...... any advise


 
Food is probably not the problem. 

Food for yourself and one child shouldn't be that costly...you could do it on less than 50 euro a week.
Shop in places like aldi, lidl and tesco...cut out the prepacked meals by preparing food yourself.  Buy own brand and get borrow a few cook books from the library.  Bring lunch to work etc.  

You need to do a budget and see where all the money is going.  Write down every outgoing.  You'd be suprised how things add up.  If there's not enough money you will have to make changes.  Less newspapers and magazines, No gym (walk in the park), maybe no cable tv, no holidays for the next few months, no new clothes, no more new items for the house...they can wait.

Make sure you are getting tax credits for children and tax relief on your mortgage.  

Why not make a trip into MABS and they'll talk you through some ideas.  If you have already pared back everything then they can give you some real advice.  It's a free service there to help anyone in situations like this.   www.mabs.ie


----------



## sarryan1 (29 Jan 2008)

im a 27 single mother of one , i purchased a house a yr n half ago ,since then my payments have gone up many times . i earn 38.000 per  yrs also i rent out room of which i get rentel income of 500 per month since paymets ave gone up im finding it v hard .im wondering should i switch im not v good at rates as a mortgage adviser done it all for me before but im werey of going back to one again as i was charged for his services in de end even though he told me at de start he's fee were covered by de lenders . he has since gone out of business as he was caught out in the end . 

anyways i at my wits end with worry and need help with finding a better rate
currently with iib
value of propery   :23000
current bal on mortgage :193,215.82   interest rate5.4 var
current repayments per month :1,054.84 term : 392 months

can anybody give me good sound advice


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jan 2008)

Duplicate threads (one from back in 2007) merged and moved to _Money Makeover_.


----------



## fmcg (29 Jan 2008)

At the moment the Halifax seem to be doing the best deals, especially moving from a variable rate which you are on to a tracker mortgage, you can see the monthly savings on [broken link removed] 'Option 1 = Unfront savings' could get you out of the current financial hole you are in. They cover the costs of moving the mortgage also. there is a branch at the Monument in Ennis so there should be a mortgage advisor there to advise further.
www.aib.ie - they have a new Business tracker mortgage which would bring your repayments down to 925 p/month [broken link removed]

Bank of Ireland also have a good online calculator [broken link removed]. Savings here on a monthly outgoing basis are not great difference compared with what you are paying out every month.

I would check every mortgage lender online and put in your details and see what repayments would be, then when you see one/two lenders that have the best rate/deal make an appointment with their mortgage advisor. Haggle with them, they get great kudos/sometimes bonus based on getting people to switch their mortgages and so they will want your business. Best of Luck


----------



## Flax (29 Jan 2008)

Could you write out your net salary and all your monthly outgoings so we can see where your money is going?


----------



## SarahMc (30 Jan 2008)

If you are paying market rates for childcare, check if there is a community childcare facility in your area.  They offer much reduced rates for childcare in 3 bands
a) those in reciept of One parent family payment pay very reduced fees
b) those in reciept of Family income supplement pay reduced fees
c) those with a GP visit card get discount on fees

Your local County Childcare Committee will have a list of community childcare in your area.


----------



## sarryan1 (14 Mar 2008)

thanks going to start working on a few of ur commemts................RIGHT NOW ..............things are so bad


----------

